# Bild in Tabelle zentrieren



## jagr68 (7. März 2005)

Hallo, komm mal wieder nicht weiter. 
 Weshalb wird mein Bild in der linken Spalte nicht zentriert?ß

         echo "<table width=\"100%\"  border=\"1\" >";        
         echo "<tr>";
         echo '<td valign="middle" align="center" class="news2" width="33%">';
         echo '<img src="'.$zeile[$j].'" width="250" height="200">';
         echo "</td>";
         echo '<td width="67%" class="news2">';
         $i = 2;
         $h=1;
         for ($i; $i<($j-1);$i++)
         {
             echo $zeile2[$h].": ";
             echo $zeile[$i];
             echo "<br>";
             $h++;
         }
         echo "</td>";        
         echo "</tr>";
         echo "</table>";


 Danke und Gruss


----------



## versuch13 (7. März 2005)

Bin mir nicht sicher, versuch es mal so:

echo "<table width=\"100%\" border=\"1\" >"; 
echo "<tr>";
echo '<td valign="middle" class="news2" width="33%">';
echo '<img src="'.$zeile[$j].'" width="250" height="200" align="center">';
echo "</td>";
echo '<td width="67%" class="news2">';
$i = 2;
$h=1;
for ($i; $i<($j-1);$i++)
{
echo $zeile2[$h].": ";
echo $zeile[$i];
echo "<br>";
$h++;
}
echo "</td>"; 
echo "</tr>";
echo "</table>";


----------



## jagr68 (7. März 2005)

hat leider auch nicht geklappt - steh voll auf den Schlauch momentan


----------



## kalfany (7. März 2005)

Hm Sind " in php Codes überhaupt erlaubt, kenne das nur mit \" oder '

Probiers mal so:
echo "<table width=\"100%\" border=\"1\" >"; 
echo "<tr>";
echo '<td valign="middle" align=\"center\" class="news2" width="33%">';
echo '<img src="'.$zeile[$j].'" width="250" height="200">';
echo "</td>";
echo '<td width="67%" class="news2">';
$i = 2;
$h=1;
for ($i; $i<($j-1);$i++)
{
echo $zeile2[$h].": ";
echo $zeile[$i];
echo "<br>";
$h++;
}
echo "</td>"; 
echo "</tr>";
echo "</table>";

bzw.

echo "<table width=\"100%\" border=\"1\" >"; 
echo "<tr>";
echo '<td valign="middle" align='center' class="news2" width="33%">';
echo '<img src="'.$zeile[$j].'" width="250" height="200">';
echo "</td>";
echo '<td width="67%" class="news2">';
$i = 2;
$h=1;
for ($i; $i<($j-1);$i++)
{
echo $zeile2[$h].": ";
echo $zeile[$i];
echo "<br>";
$h++;
}
echo "</td>"; 
echo "</tr>";
echo "</table>";


----------



## jagr68 (7. März 2005)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht! Wie man bloß mit so einer Kleinigkeit 4 Stunden verschwenden kann. Bitte weiter um Lösungsvorschläge
 Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## webbarbar (8. März 2005)

Probiers mal damit müsste eigentlich funktionieren

 echo "<table width=\"100%\"  border=\"1\" >";        
           echo "<tr>";
           echo "<td valign=\"middle\" align=\"center\" class=\"news2\" width=\"33%\">";
           echo "<img src="'.$zeile[$j].'" width=\"250\" height=\"200\">";
           echo "</td>";
           echo "<td width=\"67%\" class=\"news2\">";
           $i = 2;
           $h=1;
           for ($i; $i<($j-1);$i++)
           {
               echo $zeile2[$h].": ";
               echo $zeile[$i];
               echo "<br>";
               $h++;
           }
           echo "</td>";        
           echo "</tr>";
           echo "</table>";


----------



## Martys (8. März 2005)

Was steht denn in der Klasse "news2"? Hast Du mit CSS alle TDs vorformatiert?


----------



## jagr68 (8. März 2005)

Habs jetzt gelöst: Habe einfach noch eine Ebene dazwischen geschoben.
 Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben

         echo '<td valign="middle" align="center" class="news2" width="33%">';
         echo '<div id="LayerBild" style="position:static; width:250px; height:200px; z-index:1">';
         echo '<img src="'.$zeile[$j].'" width="250" height="200">';
         echo '</div>';
         echo "</td>";


----------

